# 4 free betta drawings by me!



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

Hello!

I've been drawing for as long as I can remember. I usually draw horses (well I ALWAYS draw horses) and I thought I would have a crack at bettas. 

I drew a picture of my two boys, Fiji and Tsunami. Tell me what you think!

If you would like a drawing by me, first come first serve. Only 4 spots open! Make sure you include a picture of the betta you would like me to draw! Thanks!

Here's the picture I drew of my boys:


----------



## Moonshine357 (Jul 18, 2013)

I can't see your picture  Could you please draw either Inferno or Moonshine for me? Which ever one you want is fine by me. If you need a different angle I will be happy to take another picture.


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

I sure hope the pictures are working!  I wonder if i'm the only one that can see them...And I will for sure draw you betta! Will hopefully get a start on that tonight or tomorrow! The finished product will be posted here


----------



## Moonshine357 (Jul 18, 2013)

I can see them now. I'm thinking its my wireless router being spazzy.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

I can see them PonyJumper101, adorable pictures !


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

just wondering which one is moonshine and inferno? And oh great! glad you can see them now


----------



## Moonshine357 (Jul 18, 2013)

Moonshine is the blue guy. Inferno is the orange guy.


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

Moonshine357, your drawing is done!  Hope you like it!


----------



## Moonshine357 (Jul 18, 2013)

Thank you so much ponyjumper!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

could you please do igneel?


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

sure thing1 just give me a couple days haha


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

PonyJumper101 said:


> sure thing1 just give me a couple days haha



Thanks Igneel's looking forward to his drawing.


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

here you go Indigo  Hope you like it!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

PonyJumper101 said:


> here you go Indigo  Hope you like it!



Thank you I love it and so does Igneel:-D


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

thanks :-D I need to work on a lot of things...i'm not a professonal artist I just draw for fun!


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

PonyJumper101 said:


> I sure hope the pictures are working!  I wonder if i'm the only one that can see them...And I will for sure draw you betta! Will hopefully get a start on that tonight or tomorrow! The finished product will be posted here


Nope, you are not the only one. I can see them perfectly. Awesome drawings, though. :-D


----------

